# GIANT Red fish attack on Tybee



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Went to the pier early this am to mess around with some fresh dead shrimp. Did not expect much with current conditions. Wind 15mph out of the NE, water dirty, and surf ruff. Ray was there and we landed some small whiting out of the surf. Nobody else was doing much. Around 8:30 the whiting bite slowed and both of us were about ready to pack it up. Ray headed to his car. I looked at the end and there is this kid with a bent over poll and something in the water. Woooo Hoooo it was a giant Red Fish, so I grabbed Rays Pop net and headed down there. Helped this kid, maybe 10 or 11 years old, net a 45 1/2" Drum. While this was going on there were three others landed,  , all well over 30".  Four BIG Red Fish in 15 min. Out of the 4, three were photographed and released. One sorry SOB, after being told by me and everyone else to turn that fish loose, put his 32" Red Fish in his cooler and left.  

So anyway the bigguns were here today. Man, that kid just made him a memory that he can enjoy the rest of his life.  Dang..........the best I've done is 18" and this tourist kid lucks up and gets a trophy. It's just not fair.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Fatback said:


> Man, that kid just made him a memory that he can enjoy the rest of his life.  Dang..........the best I've done is 18" and this tourist kid lucks up and gets a trophy. It's just not fair.



Fatback, 

you've got it all wrong about that kid. 

he's had some incredible bad luck catching that fish at only 11 years old. he now has about 70 years of fishing ahead of him where he will have virtually no chance of catching his personal best fish. 

he might as well quit fishing right now, as every fish he catches from here on will be a disappointment. 

so the next time you go out trying to catch a 30" red and come home skunked remember that kid and thank your guardian angel that you still have many good years of fishing and wishing for a big ole red ahead of you.

cheers
jerry

p.s. i'm still waiting for my first red of any size, ain't I the lucky one???


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Well JerryB I can't say I agree with your view.

I have great memories of great catches that I can relive anytime the mood strikes me. I all so have the anticipation of great catches to come in the future. To say that this kid might as well quit fishing to me is ridiculous. I think that him getting a once in a lifetime fish will only make his fishing career that much more enjoyable. I think this really lucky kid has something that I do not. The kid may not appreciate this catch as much as I do right now, but he absolutely will in the future. You say "he might as well quit fishing right now, as for every fish he catches from here on will be a disappointment" Come on man, surly you don't see fishing like that??? I enjoy catching fish.............any size fish. Yes, landing a monster Red is a goal and will be a huge thrill if and when it happens. 

Ha Ha............Cacthing a gait Red=a life time of fishing disappointment. Uh?  

Yep' that thrill of the hunt thing and all.  


cheers
Glenn


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

wow, i did not know that it takes more than two smilies to indicate a guy's just jokin' around        

seriously, i would not think he should quit fishing. but i do gotta tell ya that i love dreaming about the next big'un

sorry to throw you off, 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea man, must have been in la la land or something..................did not realize you were joking. Makes me look real bright uh?


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Redfish*

Fatback

Went To Tybee Pier Last Week While
On Vacation. Man Had A Ball With The
Redfish. On Thur And Fri. I Caught 31.
The Smallest Was 36" And Largest 47".
This Is Two Years In Roll I Went Ther
In October And Got Into Reds. Love 
To Fish There, You'all Have Got Some 
Great Fishing. All Fish Were Turned
Back.
Shade12


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey SHADE12...........welcome to the board. Yes, October seems to be the month for BIG Red fish here on Tybee. In the past two weeks I have seen/heard of at least 20 Reds over 30". Wow you got one 47"............Man thats a nice fish.  Maybe one day they will let us start keeping the bigguns. Can you just imagine the amount of chunky filet's you could get from a 47" Red fish.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

sounds like a blast to me, too bad i can't get down there in the fall. 

keep up the good work guys

jerry


----------

